# Phrag Super Nova - Orchids Limited



## terryros (Jan 29, 2016)

Hopefully, links are now fixed.

Phrag Super Nova (Acker's Superstar X kovachii) was registered by Ken. Wilson in April 2015 but I cannot find an online image of the flower.

The flower in the link below is a first bloom (second growth because first growth did not bloom) from a cross done by Orchid's Limited, so Jerry Fischer, Jason Fischer, and Robert-Jan Quene were important in the creation and growth of this cross. Keep your expectations lowish as this was taken with an iPad!



Phrag Super Nova by terryros, on Flickr

The kovachii used was 'Tesoro Morada' which may be the best of Orchid's Limited's kovachii clones. Jerry Fischer thinks it might be tetraploid because of flower size and how long the flowers last.

Acker's Superstar itself was registered in April 2003 by Chuck Acker and it is Eric Young X Jason Fischer, (62.5% besseae, 25% longifolium, and 12.5% sargentianum). There are not many online images of Acker’s Superstar but this is a link to a tetraploid version on Chuck Acker’s site. This is probably the plant used in this Orchids Limited Super Nova cross.

http://www.flasksbychuckacker.com/images/Acker's%20Superstar.JPG

Phrag Super Nova is thus 50% kovachii, 31.25% besseae, 12.5% longifolium, and 6.25% sargentinianum, making it about as complex as any Phrag hybrid gets.

This Super Nova opens flat for about a day and then develops a wavy forward curve. It never reflexes. The curve is shown in a side view in this link:



Phrag Super Nova by terryros, on Flickr

Finally, for those who like to see the whole plant, here it is:



Phrag Super Nova by terryros, on Flickr

This particular plant was grown and bloomed under LED lighting in a mix of GrowStone and milled sphagnum moss. The flower shown was the second (and final) bloom of the plant and had been open about 5 days open when the photo was taken. The first bloom lasted 11 days before falling off. The NS of the first flower was 11 cm and the petals and pouch were each 3.5 cm wide. Flattening the petals out would increase these measurements to 12 cm and 4 cm. The second flower was about 0.5 cm smaller in NS. Jerry Fischer thinks this plant may be able to get 3 flowers and the flowers will become larger for another growth or two if the conditions are good.

This bloom of Super Nova more closely resembles many Phrag Glen Decker (Jason Fischer x kovachii) pictures than Phrag Peruflora’s Spirit (Eric Young x kovachii) pictures, but the waviness of the petals is probably attributed to the longifolium.

Here is a link to one of the first Glen Deckers posted in Slippertalk:

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a285/DotBarnett/Slippertalk%20fixes/PhragGlenDecker.jpg

This a link to an Orchid’s Limited triploid Peruflora’s Spirt:

https://www.orchidweb.com/images/Product/medium/pfspiritm.jpg

If Drorchid (Robert-Jan Quene) is seeing this post, I would welcome his comments on the genetics of this complex cross since each of the four species in this cross may have different diploid chromosome counts. Think of the mess when all of these chromosome may be tetraploid! Robert started, and supplemented, a nice Slippertalk chain back in 2008 about chromosome numbers being different in different Phrag species and why it might be difficult to make very complex hybrids. Something tells me that Super Nova might be a dead end for breeding. Here is a link to that discussion:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9360&highlight=Quene


----------



## terryros (Jan 30, 2016)

Please help me if you can. I created this post on my desktop Mac and once posted, all of the links are working through Slippertalk in browser version. However, when I look using my iPad, the links are not functional and I can't figure out why?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2016)

Hmm; well when I clicked on links using my phone, my Dropbox app opened and displayed the images. Do you have Dropbox on your iPad or just your desktop?


----------



## terryros (Jan 30, 2016)

I have Dropbox both places. I had not thought that only people with a Dropbox account would be able to see photos placed in the Photos folder of my Dropbox?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 31, 2016)

Apparenty I don't have a dropbox acct because none opened for me.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## terryros (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you very much. I will redo the links in a different way. I had no way to test.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2016)

A Dropbox user can generate a link to files in their account and send them to other people, but I don't know that you can create link to an image and place in public domain


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2016)

All the links work. I can now see the first 3 photos and when I click on the rest they work. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> A Dropbox user can generate a link to files in their account and send them to other people, but I don't know that you can create link to an image and place in public domain



You can although it takes a little bit of creative work. See my link below. The beauty of using dropbox is the photos are not changed unlike Photobucket, Imageshack etc which at the very least resize them. If I want to post a wide angled photo I always use Dropbox.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36702&highlight=dropbox


----------



## terryros (Feb 5, 2016)

The Flikr instructions seemed to work pretty easily and gave an acceptable image. It is my iPad picture that could be better, but I think everyone gets a good enough idea of the color and shape of this hybrid.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd forgive this flower any faults you detect because of the
gorgeous color. It looks a very vivid melon red on my
computer. Just yummy!


----------



## terryros (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't think every Phrag needs flat petals to be attractive. The waviness of the petals is attractive to me. Not surprisingly, you can make the bloom color different under different light sources, but your description is pretty accurate in natural light.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2016)

Wonderful color!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2016)

Forgot to say nice color!


Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Feb 7, 2016)

It has wavy petals!!!!! It is not award worthy!!!!! Run it over with your car!!!! Then throw it in your fireplace, late at night when the fire is white hot!!!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks nice Terry!!

Robert


----------



## eaborne (Feb 23, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## terryros (Feb 23, 2016)

Robert, you wouldn't hazard a guess about how all these chromosomes got together, would you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Nov 4, 2016)

I just visited Ken collection today. He has one Phrag. Super Nova is blooming for the second time and the flower's form and color is must better than the picture above. Unfortunately, I did not bring my camera. I took some by my iphone but the quality is not good. His awesome Phrag. Acker's Fumanchu is blooming too.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 4, 2016)

As far as shape, we have to get beyond "toward roundness and fullness" if the system is going to evolve. The important attributes are color and balance which when extended, become "style" - something you won't find on an AOS score sheet. Many of these Pk hybrids are charming in their own right. If we continue on this path of roundness and fullness = awardability - soon everything will look like a Phalaenopsis.


----------



## troy (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you tom for elaborating on that, I personally enjoy the uniqueness of most orchids


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> As far as shape, we have to get beyond "toward roundness and fullness" if the system is going to evolve. The important attributes are color and balance which when extended, become "style" - something you won't find on an AOS score sheet. Many of these Pk hybrids are charming in their own right. If we continue on this path of roundness and fullness = awardability - soon everything will look like a Phalaenopsis.



Where is the "like" button!

I sure agree with you, Tom!


----------



## terryros (Nov 4, 2016)

I wonder if the Acker's Superstar in this cross was a tetraploid or not. What I notice is a distinct difference in color, with this newer one much more toward the kovachii color that the color of my plant, which is about ready to bloom again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2016)

Absolutely to the point Tom! I over heard two AOS judges
say that slippers weren't even orchids. I don't think many
judges know very much about slipper orchids. The two judges walked past the beautiful Phrag. on display without a second look.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 5, 2016)

Beautiful !


----------



## terryros (Dec 2, 2016)

This is the second blooming of my Phrag Super Nova that began this thread. It had a very good growth year indoors under LED lighting in a mix of milled sphagnum and Growstones. As we hoped, this bloom is larger at 12.5 cm NS (width) with the petals being 4 cm in height.

Here is the Flikr link to the photo:https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/55pUVk

The color is about the same as the bloom last year (pink salmon or something like that) and the shape still has a pleasing wave to the petals.

The spike is branching on this blooming and looks to have 4 or more total buds.

I think the besseae predominance from using a tetraploid besseae is evident in the color, as compared to what is likely to be a more purple flower with a diploid besseae. The substance of this flower is fairly heavy as we might expect from an all tetraploid plant.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice flower


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2016)

I think I have a seedling. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Dec 2, 2016)

I really like this color. It's unique and looks very...I donno...edible, scrumptious, flower velvet. I'd love to
have it.


----------

